# New Hunter X Hunter Volume Covers Are Rip Offs



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

Talk about lazy cant even make his on covers anymore. Togashi just needs to end Hunter X Hunter already dragged on for to long and the artwork has gone to hell. The last couple of chaps before he went on hiatus where terrible all those scribbly/diagnal lines hated it. It's nothing like when it started out.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 2, 2011)

10chars


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Togashi is just telling us what art pieces he likes.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2011)

its called emulation.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 2, 2011)

I love to hate on Togashi but this is.


----------



## MdB (Aug 2, 2011)

You're too stupid to understand what an allusion is, obviously.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 2, 2011)

Cooool          !


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with that


----------



## Pitou (Aug 2, 2011)

This just proofes that togashi is a genius, although I don't like the cover of volume 29. But the 28th cover is just awesome. There aren't many Shounen Mangaka who have such a big spectrum of art styles.


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Aug 2, 2011)

They're not Rip offs!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 2, 2011)

So mangaka never get their ideas from elsewhere its all just completely 100% original work all the time?


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Aug 2, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> So mangaka never get their ideas from elsewhere its all just completely 100% original work all the time?



So true and it's not like it affects the story it's just a volume cover!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 2, 2011)

Man, Togashi is pretty awesome.


----------



## Neelon (Aug 2, 2011)

Animeace said:


> Talk about lazy cant even make his on covers anymore. Togashi just needs to end Hunter X Hunter already dragged on for to long and the artwork has gone to hell. The last couple of chaps before he went on hiatus where terrible all those scribbly/diagnal lines hated it. It's nothing like when it started out.



Great. Now go back reading your Bleach dumbshit. It's sooo much better


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2011)

Shut up OP

you have a Bleach avatar

go back to your shit series and leave the good shit to pros


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 2, 2011)

Sure is getting angry in here.


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not mad at op


----------



## Blade (Aug 2, 2011)

The covers are rip offs?


Omg.



Such a good idea for making a thread about it.





It affected the story? No. They are just covers.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2011)

Terrible thread.


----------



## Thor (Aug 2, 2011)

It's only a volume cover. It's not like it's Slam Dunk that actually plagirizes pictures in actual manga pages.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> It's only a volume cover. It's not like it's Slam Dunk that actually plagirizes pictures in actual manga pages.


Actually, didn't HxH do something like that too? From some model catalogue or something?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> It's only a volume cover. It's not like it's Slam Dunk that actually plagirizes pictures in actual manga pages.


Scans pl0x.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Scans pl0x.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2011)

a lot of artist emulate religious panting and statues.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow that's pretty sad  
Doesn't change my opinion about the series though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 2, 2011)

but but togashi has always done that ,it isn't the first time

pretty cool anyway


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 2, 2011)

foolish thread.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 2, 2011)

Inb4 worst thread ever, comic book guy picture is posted.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it's okay to do that. For Slam Dunk I mean.


----------



## Fran (Aug 2, 2011)

Never noticed that, nice touch Togashi.

There's other stuff:






He also traced over Big Ben, Edinburgh Castle and I think the Palace of Versaille, can't be bothered to find the scans though.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know the actual term but aren't things like this done on purpose ? Like you purposely make something look like a famous piece of art.


----------



## MdB (Aug 2, 2011)

What kind of a tool do you need to be to call that plagiarism?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know the actual term but aren't things like this done on purpose ? Like you purposely make something look like a famous piece of art.



oh alright people were mentioning it throughout this thread. Never mind.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 2, 2011)

I see no correlation between those photos and SD.

That's diffamation.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 2, 2011)

right.....


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 2, 2011)

This isn't the first time he's done that, but i think it's pretty clever illustrating what he sees around him in his work. Now if it was from someone else manga, i'd say it's wrong but under these consequences if you think of it as a foul you're entirely stupid. It's basically like a painter creating an art and that's what i see here and Togashi is a well-creative guy.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 2, 2011)

This is the first time I have been stunned by a thread on the internet. Bravo OP, bravo.


----------



## Goom (Aug 2, 2011)

If you don't like it just don't read it.  No one gives a fuck what your opinion of HxH covers are you dickwad.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2011)

It's paying homage, not ripping off, OP is a retard.


----------



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

Md and Goom both of you are little bitches why dont you grow a pair and confront me here instead of saying it in a comment with a neg rep. I'd return the favor but im not a little whiny fany boy like you two


----------



## Achilles (Aug 2, 2011)

Animeace said:


> Md and Goom both of you are little bitches why dont you grow a pair and confront me here instead of saying it in a comment with a neg rep.



Goom is two posts up from you.




Gnome said:


> It's paying homage, not ripping off, OP is a retard.



Yeah, Fantasy/supernatural series draw inspiration from religious imagery all the time, this is nothing new.


----------



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

Goom said:


> If you don't like it just don't read it.  No one gives a fuck what your opinion of HxH covers are you dickwad.



You should take your own advice kid. Covers are trash why dont you use them to wipe your self off after you get through riding Togashi d*** ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 2, 2011)

It's homage homie. Happens a lot in art.


Big Ben.
Online Reading

Music can also have homages for example.


----------



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

Roger Smith said:


> It's homage homie. Happens a lot in art.
> 
> 
> Big Ben.
> ...



I like his old style better


----------



## MdB (Aug 2, 2011)

Animeace said:


> Md and Goom both of you are little bitches why dont you grow a pair and confront me here instead of saying it in a comment with a neg rep. I'd return the favor but im not a little whiny fany boy like you two



Already did, dumbass. Learn to comprehend English. And everything you say reeks of underage.


----------



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

MdB said:


> Already did, dumbass. Learn to comprehend English. And everything you say reeks of underage.




This best represents you[YOUTUBE]2fxVeAVl2I8[/YOUTUBE]



> *And everything you say reeks of underage.*



Lol this coming from the guy who negged me with his fanboy rant. You and goom are both making yourself look bad here while I stay chill. Wont see me negging you or anyone else. Your frustations only show my op must have some merit other wise you wouldnt bother to comment.


----------



## MdB (Aug 2, 2011)

It's funny though, out of all the flame bait-ridden posts in this very thread you somehow only find it necessary to confront the ones who negged you for creating an extremely dumb thread. In other words, we've hurt you're feelings. So you'd better apply some ointment on that ass of yours.

And you still fail at basic English if you think calling someone a retard amounts to a ''fanboy rant.''


----------



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yes you've hurt my feelings I think I'll go cry in a corner now>Lol You two have lost this little debate now your just trying to through anything out there it's pathetic and your contradicting eveything you said.





> If you don't like it just don't read it. No one gives a fuck what your opinion of HxH covers are you dickwad.



Yes md why read and coment and then neg if you dont care. Does it help your insecurities.


----------



## MdB (Aug 2, 2011)

I've seen 4chan rejects with more wit than you.


----------



## Blastrix (Aug 2, 2011)

<-- Insert mandatory "Michael Jackson eating popcorn" gif here

Shouldnt a thread like this be trashed by now? It's nothing but rage


----------



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

MdB said:


> I've seen 4chan rejects with more wit than you.



Is that it thats all you got? This is over your not even entertaining me anymore.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Neelon (Aug 2, 2011)

Animeace said:


> Oh yes you've hurt my feelings I think I'll go cry in a corner now>Lol You two have lost this little debate .



Wat? Are you twelve or something?


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 2, 2011)

I still think the cover are


----------



## Fran (Aug 2, 2011)

Animeace said:


> Md and Goom both of you are little bitches why dont you grow a pair and confront me here instead of saying it in a comment with a neg rep. I'd return the favor but im not a little whiny fany boy like you two



Why don't you get off your fucking keyboard and face me in real life like a man?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Aug 2, 2011)

So much hate smh



Punpun said:


> I see no correlation between those photos and SD.
> 
> That's diffamation.



It was all 2chan buzz, I don't think it amounted to anything in this specific case. I don't read SD, but I don't see why it matters if he referenced photos.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

Shut up OP

you have a wan piss signature

go back to your shit series and leave the good shit to pros


----------



## p-lou (Aug 2, 2011)

i think a few of the sd ones are a bit of a stretch, but a lot of them are too similar.

and of all the things to be bothered about with hxh why does it always come back to the art?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 2, 2011)

they're just jealous of togashi's godly scribbles


----------



## applesauce (Aug 3, 2011)

Inoue referenced pictures of typical basketball poses. There's nothing wrong with that. And artists can't use reference photos anymore? There are actually photo books with costumed people in different poses for art use. It's a common thing.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 7, 2011)

Togashi has used references for covers in the past. It?s nothing new and looks to be more of an allusion than a rip off.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 8, 2011)

First who the fuck cares about the cover?, of all the thing you could criticize about Togashi, you criticize him because the covers are unoriginal.
Second, have you ever heard about a term called "Allusion", i think you should google it.


----------

